# question about adding exhaust to 700 08 rhino



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

hello how is everyone? 
ive been reading this forum for a while now in the kawi section because im wanting a new 750 brute and just been reading up on them.
but a while back i put on an exhaust on my 08 700 rhino that i made and just wondering if i need to add a fuel controller to it? sometimes when you let off the gas on decel it will pop and sometimes when its not warmed up all the way itll pop on me out of the exhaust.


----------

